# [2012] Shagging Videos!!



## shagnut (Aug 23, 2012)

It's under Wyndham Blvd or Sheraton Broadway at the end of the thread. 

Thanks to Krmlaw we now have videos of shagging .  Enjoy. Let me know what you think!!  shaggy


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2012)

The video is greatl . with a nick name of Shagnut, you must one excellent shag dancer.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there a link somewhere. Never mind, I found it in the thread below.

Bill


----------



## shagnut (Aug 24, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> The video is greatl . with a nick name of Shagnut, you must one excellent shag dancer.





Not so much anymore. I had a serious car accident about 40 yrs ago and ended up having to have surgery on it so I now have no ankle motion in my rt foot. (My foot went thru the floorboard of the car) It makes me sad that I can't do what I used to do or some of the things I want to do but I have been so blessed that this is nothing.  

What I do like is the shagging lifestyle. The music is great , the happy attitude is wonderful & the people are friendly and my age.  We have 2 big events in NMB every year, once in the spring and once in the fall.  

Beach Music : It is not California surfing music. It is NOT the Beach Boys, Jan & Dean etc.  

Beach Music here I'll call it Southern Beach Music is music by the Embers, the Band of Oz, Poor Souls, the Catalina  with a lot of Motown & R & B thrown in for good measure.  

Lesson 101 is done.    Shaggy


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Not so much anymore. I had a serious car accident about 40 yrs ago and ended up having to have surgery on it so I now have no ankle motion in my rt foot. (My foot went thru the floorboard of the car) It makes me sad that I can't do what I used to do or some of the things I want to do but I have been so blessed that this is nothing.
> 
> What I do like is the shagging lifestyle. The music is great , the happy attitude is wonderful & the people are friendly and my age.  We have 2 big events in NMB every year, once in the spring and once in the fall.
> 
> ...



Shagnut, I also can enjoy some of the old music like you.  The slow music when you touch your female parnter.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2012)

Shoot, I thought shagging was something entirely different. Maybe I've seen one too many Mike Meyer movies. I wasn't going to say anything about Shagnut's username. Nope. Too polite here. But now, seeing that it is a DANCE thing, I unnerstand. I say, go for it. Yes, those 50's and 60's dance tunes were some of the best! 

Jim


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 25, 2012)

Austin Powers came to mind here too !


----------



## shagnut (Aug 25, 2012)

When I first joined tug , Bruce asked me to please change my name. He was from England and I had no idea what shagging meant in England. When I told him it was for a dance he told me to keep it.   Glad you liked the videos.


----------



## Becky (Aug 27, 2012)

I grew up with the shag. It is South Carolina's State Dance. A friend of mine was a national champion years ago and appeared in a movie called Shag. She used to judge many of the contests. We lost touch so I don't know if she still judges them or not.

On a cruise years ago, I asked the DJ to please play some shagging music for us. He looked at me like I was crazy. I later found out he was from England and had a whole different meaning of the word and wondered about us.

Edisto Beach is having a festival over the Labor Day weekend. There are festivals in many parts of South Carolina which feature shagging, although I believe North Myrtle Beach is known as the place for shaggers.

It is so much fun.

Thank you so much for sharing. Good memories.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jan 24, 2014)

http://mostexcitingworld.com/30-years-dancing-shag-dancers/  I saw this on Facebook today and it reminded me of this thread.... I think these two GLIDE across the floor and it is beautiful chemistry....  Shaggy I don't know if this was one of the links you were showing....  Dave


----------



## cissy (Jan 27, 2014)

Just one of the many reasons I love South Carolina!  :whoopie:


----------



## persia (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## momeason (Jan 28, 2014)

shagnut said:


> It's under Wyndham Blvd or Sheraton Broadway at the end of the thread.
> 
> Thanks to Krmlaw we now have videos of shagging .  Enjoy. Let me know what you think!!  shaggy



I shag also. Never found your videos at the end of this thread though. There are actually 3 SOS events at Myrtle Beach each year plus Jr Shagging events and various workshops. We just returned a week ago from Winter SOS,always on MLK weekend. Lots of great bands and dancing in all the clubs. This is the least crowded since it is in the winter. Still lots of shaggers and great workshops.
SOS stands for Shagging on the Strand.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 8, 2014)

Shagnut, I came across this on FB today and thought of you.  These kids are awesome!  Hope it's one you haven't seen yet:

Karsyn Folds & Ethan Alban Shag to Mercy by Duffy


----------



## shagnut (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm ready for the beach.  NMB that is.  Since I can't shag anymore I still enjoy watching the others and loving the lifestyle.  

SOS :  Sluts over sixty.  lol   
SOS :  Society of Stranders 


I have recommended to so many people that aren't from here to go to NMB and go to the shag clubs and pick up some music as souveniers but no one has ever said they did so.  See what they're missing??  

shaggy


----------



## Dandc3 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Shag*

Watched the video...kinda reminds me of west coast swing.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 10, 2014)

Check out some smooth footwork from Brennar Goree and his mother!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IW6r_tJe78


----------



## shagnut (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks to both Susan and Ironwood for posting those . They really are good. I can't believe the first one that she is his mother???  and the little ones are going to keep shagging alive.  Shaggy


----------

